# Feral Hog Trapping vs Hunting



## BoarBuster Hog Trap (Aug 9, 2017)

While most of us enjoy the hunt of any species, are we adding to the problem of feral hogs and the damage they cause? It is very well documented that feral hogs reproduce so rapidly that you must eradicate at least 70% of the population to keep up with the current year reproduction of feral hogs. With that being said, hunting them drastically undershoots this number and spreads the population out to live and reproduce another day. 

Consider this, if we truly want to get a hold on the population, we must consider trapping. When considering trapping, what traps are you using and how successful are you with these traps?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No ferals by me.
A neighbor where I hunt reported a pig walking down the road followed by a gunshot.
Were I to build a trap it would be stout and root ( with snout) resistant with a heavy one way gate.
Hogs I raised could raise havoc if excited.Takes alot to secure a big one with experience.


----------



## GrayMan (Aug 20, 2017)

I've trapped a few back in Georgia. It's fun. Trap was circular with a drop gate, four foot high fencing, big one got out once but the little ones taste better anyway. You have to check it pretty much every day. Pigs are skittish and smart. They won't go in a similar trap once they've been spooked. It's different, but the pigs still taste the same, and with how hogs range I think it's the best way to get em. I can link you the trap we used if you like, it's not hard to build.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

Interesting that this is posted on here too. The most recent publication of Trapper & Predator Caller magazine has this as this topic as the main article and cover art. I haven't had an opportunity to read it yet, but it might be worth checking out. Feral Hogs are on my near term bucket list, so I think it would be neat to get one in a trap.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Traps are free for the asking in Michigan. Whatever the USDA sends out are the style used.


----------

